
North Korea fires second ballistic missile over Japan - kensai
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-41275614
======
christophilus
It's been said before, but it bears repeating that this behavior by NK is
rational in its own way. Seeing what has happened to other small tyrannical
nations who gave up their nuclear ambitions, NK would be crazy to act
otherwise. Does anyone know of an example like Saddam Hussein, Kadafi, etc who
gave up such ambitions and lived peaceably thereafter? (That's not a
rhetorical question.)

